# Princess Got Attacked



## irishbunny (Apr 1, 2010)

So yesterday night my Dad was outside locking in the chickens and ducks and stuff when he heard this mad squealing noise. It was pitch dark (where I live, at night you can't see your hand in front of your face)so he ran towards the noise and shined a torch over. He saw my neighbour's dog with his mouth stuck in through the bars of the rabbit run holding on to Princess' side. As soon as the dog saw my Dad, he legged it (my Dad has belted him with a brush a few times). My Dad brought Princess' inside. THANKFULLY the Dog didn't break the skin, but she has huge, totally bald patches on her left side 
My poor baby girl, I brought her inside and cuddled her for ages and when I put her down on my bed, she started licking me so I knew she was ok.

The neighbour's dog is CRAZY, when he gets into a killing frenzy, there is usually no stopping him. He'll rip apart 10 chickens in 1 minutes (he's done it). I wish they would keep their dog chained this time, once he knows they are here, he'll keep coming back :grumpy:


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2010)

I wanted to say i am sorry. She had to go through that, is there a way for you to keep the dog out?

It sounds like this may be a on going problem. 

Maybe build a NIC pen around there cages so the dog has to try and get through that first.

I hope you figure something out.

Kat


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2010)

How scarey!! My foster Snowball was attacked by a Jack Russell through the bars of her pen at an adoption event a couple of months ago. Like Princess, he only got fur and didn't break the skin. In typical Snowball fashion, she was totally unfazed by he event. Mommy was more traumatized than she was!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 1, 2010)

That is scarey!...happy to hear Princess is doing ok.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 1, 2010)

That is way to scary. I hope the 2 of you recover well from it.


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 1, 2010)

Im so sorry!! That stupid neighbour :grumpy:

But.. you ARE really lucky that Princess is still alive! 
(Since the dog HAS killed 10 chickens before)

Does she have any injurys?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 1, 2010)

That's absolutely awful! I am so glad Princess is okay.

Is there any way she can live inside? Or perhaps in a locked shed, if there is such a vicious dog living near you?

:O I am so shocked that people actually own dogs like that!


----------



## bengal77 (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't know how it works in Ireland but her in the US if another person's animal comes onto your property habitually you can call animal control to come talk to them about restraining their pet. Dogs are not allowed to roam around here. You may not have any leash laws like that over there, though it's worth checking into. Maybe a fine from the police would make them think twice before letting their dog run loose. In the mean time, is there any way to build a perimeter or fence around the animals? Or perhaps you could buy or build a shed that can be locked. Even just attaching a very fine wire mesh to the outside of the run could keep him from getting his jaw through the rabbit run. I hope you figure something out!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 1, 2010)

We have leash laws here in the city. Out in the countryside, if somones animal is out of control, they can be put down by animal control and you can also do the same to protect your property and animals. I had a fish pond and something killed my largest Koi, so, I set a snare to keep it from happening again and found out we had a Opposum problem--this was when we used to live in California. I'd suggest talking to the neighbor as well as whatever agency is responsible for animal control. Also, strengthening your pen and making a double wall could work wonders. Good luck.


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 1, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote:*


> Dogs are not allowed to roam around here. You may not have any leash laws like that over there, though it's worth checking into. Maybe a fine from the police would make them think twice before letting their dog run loose.


Yeah, in Ireland your dog isnt aloud to be out without a leash on him (unless if it's your property of course)

I think you should say it to your Dad about contacting the guards Grace. If there isnt much proof though, I doubt they will make the neighbours pay the fine


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Well she usually isn't out in the run, she was just out excercising when he got her. So I'm making sure not to let them out for awhile until I know he won't be around. 

They won't keep him locked up, these are the same people I got my Misty off, bald patches and pregnant, and have been trying to get me to take another female from them. The thing is, we just can't report the dog. Like can't, we would have to move, and I would have to move school. The girl is like my best friend (besides the animals, she is a really good friend) and the whole community would shun us (weird, I know).

When my Mother text her telling her about the dog, all she said was ''F him for a dog, he's more like a lion'' and left it at that :S


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 2, 2010)

Legally here, not sure if anywhere else, you can shoot any animal that comes onto your property off leash. It is nothing I would do unless said animal harmed my animals, though. Here in the country things are diffrent though. Two years ago, I believe it was, some guy was forewheeling on privet property when he wrecked. The owner refused to let anyone on his property to get the boy off to take him to the hospital. The police could only wait on a judge to sign a search warrent type deal so they could legally go on the property and get the boy. It is just how things work here :/

I keep a bebe gun by the door at all times. I had our whole goat herd murdered a few years back by domestic dogs who ganged up with feral dogs and have had dogs in the rabbitry last year getting into the food. I do not tolerate strange animals on the farm that I feel pose a threat. If they are bothering anything they get a few bebes in their bum. Nothing to seriously injure them but better some bebes in their butt than them kill a rabbit/chicken/dog/cat and me have to strange them with my bare hands! I do not believe in abusing animals but if they pose a threat to me or the animals I am willing to shoot, kick, beat them with whatever it takes to keep me and my family safe. The animal control does NOT do anything here so it is everyone fending for theirselves.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya you can shoot them, but gun laws are very strict here, I only know one person with a gun. It costs hundreds for a licence and you have to be in a hunting club. Of course, I would never shoot him. My Dad has beat him a few times, but it doesn't stop him from coming around. He just runs off when he sees him.

I wish they would just keep their stupid dog in their own property


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 2, 2010)

About everyone here has a gun, except us. Whether it is law for a license or not I am not sure. There is a lot of gun trading and stuff going on. Hunting and Cock(game rooster) fighting is what most people around here do for fun. Sickening.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya I know over there ye even have gun shops :0 lol!


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL, yep. Everyone loves their guns here. Makes things scarey though, being threatened someone will shoot you if you step back on their lawn again. I know *shudders* Some whackos here.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya I saw this documentary about people and their guns over there, some of them were scarily obsessed with them. Mostly down South, not sure if Kentucky is in that area.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh yes, Kentucky - center of the "bible belt". Everyone loves their guns, eating their animals, gossiping and going to church on sunday. Hick central here, hillbilly born and bred. God, I hate this place.

HAHAHA xD

Can you maybe get a really loud cap gun? Anytime the dog comes near make a really loud noise? Or you could always, you know, make it *disapear* in the middle of the night. That is usually what happens here, you leave or go to bed and come back/wake up and it is magicly gone.


----------



## Yield (Apr 2, 2010)

this is why i hatteee dogs. :I i mean i like them, but they're such dumb animals, always on a killing spree. my dog got in my room and went after solara but i grabbed him by the harness and threw him (instant motherly reaction, i have to protect my baby!) and he's 53 lbs.. i had a crazy burst of strength to do that! i'm glad princess is okay


----------



## bengal77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Aw, guys, lay off the hicks! LOL. I've lived in the South my whole life. Not everyone owns a gun or drinks sweet tea.

Okay, humor aside, please don't hurt the dog! I know that he is coming onto your property and tried to hurt (and maybe kill) your rabbit but you really need to be defensive, not offensive. The dog is doing what dogs do. It's the owner who is at fault for letting him run around unsupervised. I would suggest that instead of getting a gun, buy an air horn. When you see the dog in your yard blow the air horn and scare him off. Eventually he'll learn to leave you and your bunny alone. Also, build another wall around the run so that even if he does manage to get to her he won't be able to reach in and hurt her.


----------



## bengal77 (Apr 2, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> this is why i hatteee dogs. :I i mean i like them, but they're such dumb animals, always on a killing spree. my dog got in my room and went after solara but i grabbed him by the harness and threw him (instant motherly reaction, i have to protect my baby!) and he's 53 lbs.. i had a crazy burst of strength to do that! i'm glad princess is okay


Seriously you guys! What is with the dog-hatred? My rabbit Lily is 100% fine and safe with our two big 50-pound dogs. She hops right up to the x-pen and sniffs noses with them. While there are some breeds (terriers, greyhounds, etc..) that probably shouldn't be unsupervised around a small animal, if there is a problem it's the owner's fault. Dogs are very smart creatures and almost any behavioral issue can be fixed with training. Would you tell someone that it's okay to shoot a rabbit, even just with a BB Gun? Why is it okay for a dog?

And for the person who said her father beat a dog - that is absolutely the most disgusting thing I've ever heard in my life. That is animal ABUSE. I don't care if the dog was terrorizing your rabbit. There are more humane ways to scare it off. Or just call the local law enforcement in your area and have the dog picked up and the owners fined. But please don't advocate the abuse and maiming of animals.


----------



## mistyjr (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor baby, Glad she didn't get hurt!!! I have dogs of my own, They never brother them


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey, an animal tries to attack me or does attack one of my animals I will feel no remorse hurting said animal. Do you use anything to kill pest? They are animals the same as dogs, no diffrence.

I had a dog corner me in my rabbit barn, growling, snapping and lunging at me. I keep many protective items in my rabbitry, I grabbed a steel pipe. If you are telling me you would not defend yourself you are crazy. Maybe it is diffrent in the city but here in the sticks you do what you must.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 2, 2010)

In addition to humane issues, poisoning someone's pet or bludgeoning it can result in a lawsuit and other legal recourse. I do not suggest this at all. Almost all states and townships have leash laws as well as vicious and dangerous dog laws. I suggest calling animal control and the local PD and keeping on their case about it regardless of if it ruffles some feathers, as this is a significant problem. Perhaps if animal control comes a'knocking threatening to confiscate the dog, they'll confine it better.

I would also suggest making some kind of barrier to keep the dog from reaching through the bars. Simply putting chicken wire from the bottom of the pen to say, two feet or so up will keep the dog from reaching the rabbit through the fence. You could also put up a second barrier out of pannels. 

It may also be wise to get a motion detector that makes a sound. They sell them for people to put on their front porch, but you could set it up outside of the rabbits. This way, if there is an intruding dog, you'll hear it before hearing something awful like a screaming bunny. A blast from a hose or water pistol, banging some pans together, etc. is typically enough to convince a dog to vacate.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 2, 2010)

Everyone has their own thoughts on this topic but the most important thing is that Princess is ok. Also keep in mind that irishbunny is from another country and their laws are very different than ours.

So please accept that not everyone will agree on how to handle this. 

*Unacceptable Behavior (Subject toWarnings):

*- name calling

- ridiculing of another's opinion

*- failure to 'agree to disagree'*

- the posting of obviously inflammatorytopics (eg: rabbit meat, breeder vs.animal rights attacks) 

- overly abrasive or negative posts on any topic

- personal vendettas

- 'advertising' or linking other forums or commercialventuresin posts (see Content Rulesfor advertising policies).


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 2, 2010)

Back to the question at hand, since harming the dog itself is a morally ambiguous idea that we don't want to promote as it is possibly illegal depending on the laws where Grace lives, I think the best option is a double fence around the run, or constant supervision of the bunnies when they're in it. I know that if I had to keep my bunnies outside, I would put them behind two fences at least. That way the predators can't stick their noses through one fence and snap at them. Even if the bunny is in a hutch elevated off the ground, it would be best to have a fence around that. If you're not around to supervise, the bunny run should also be double-layer fenced.

I hope Princess is ok. A lot of times wildlife get a "degloving injury", in which the skin of the bunny gets separated from the underlying tissue but isn't actually torn off, like taking a glove off (but the glove is the skin) if that makes sense. Domestics who've been attacked by dogs and cats can get this too. It's because rabbit skin is so delicate. Just keep an eye out for bruising and redness.

If the dog is genuinely dangerous, which it sounds like due to its past attacks on chickens, etc, it would be silly for the people in the town to shun you. I don't know how people there act, but a dog that tears apart chickens in instants may also attack children, and you think they might be worried about that.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Guys, don't worry I won't get a gun and shoot him lol! Yup my Dad has hit him before, but it was while the dog was running around my garden killing our ducks. He was chasing him and hitting him in the butt with a brush, but even that wouldn't stop him. When he gets into a frenzy he can't stop. Eventually my Dad got rid of him, so it was either a few belts of a brush in the bum, or all our ducks being given a terrifying and painful death.

The owners need to keep him under control, because there are baby lambs in the fields now. The farmers around here will have no problem feeding him some poisoned meat, the guy who owns the fields around us has a gun and has no problem using it. (He warned us that if our dogs went into his field, he will have no problem shooting them, even if our dogs aren't going anywhere near his animals). The dog is lucky we aren't killing him lol!

I would never harm him or steal him, and dump him somewhere, how cruel. If he does get any of my animals though, my Dad is getting the dog warden up, without telling the owners. He is a lovely dog despite his craziness. My Mam asked the owner earlier could she please keep Rodger (dog) tied up, buy she said she can't because he keeps getting away.

Princess' hutch is very secure, she was out excercising when she got attacked in the run, just sucks now that we will have to go off and spend â¬50+ on wire to put around the run or they can't excercise, all because they won't keep their dog under control  

Grrr.... any who, Princess is doing well still, hopefully her fur will start to grow back soon 

I'll get pics to show you all


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Some pics

This patch doesn't look too painful







This one looks sorer, a little red






This one looks quite red






She has more little patches, but these three are the worst.


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Apr 2, 2010)

:O Poor girl! I personally would not have sympothy for the dog or his owner. I am suprized she did not have a heart attach!!!!! She was very lucky it looks like.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Ooh, that looks worse than I imagined it would. I'm so glad that Princess is OK. It wouldn't hurt to put some Neosporin (antibiotic ointment-not sure what it's called where you are) on the red patches.


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 2, 2010)

bunnybunbunb wrote:


> :O Poor girl! I personally would not have sympothy for the dog or his owner. I am suprized she did not have a heart attach!!!!! She was very lucky it looks like.



Well, personally I do have sympothy for the dog ~ no dog is born vicious, right?

But I do agree - I'm suprised she didn't have a heart attack!

& you are very lucky to still have her 
Thankfully she is doing okay!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> Ooh, that looks worse than I imagined it would. I'm so glad that Princess is OK. It wouldn't hurt to put some Neosporin (antibiotic ointment-not sure what it's called where you are) on the red patches.



Yup he gave her a right doing, it was only a few seconds, thank God my Dad was outside  Not sure what that would be, something like Savlon I think


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh I just saw the thread. Poor Princess I'd be so mad.Would the owner of the dog be prepared to pay for all the chickens and ducks the dog rips apart? How about possible vet bills? Maybe that might pursuade him to keep his dog under control. If he really wanted to he should be able to chain the dog up. It's easier for him to let other people worry about how to keep his dog out. This makes me so mad:X


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

I think Savlon is only antiseptic but not antibiotic


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Sabine wrote:


> Oh I just saw the thread. Poor Princess I'd be so mad.Would the owner of the dog be prepared to pay for all the chickens and ducks the dog rips apart? How about possible vet bills? Maybe that might pursuade him to keep his dog under control. If he really wanted to he should be able to chain the dog up. It's easier for him to let other people worry about how to keep his dog out. This makes me so mad:X



I know, I am so mad too, you should have seen me just after it happened! I rang my friend and was like ''Is your Ma home, can you tell her your dog is up here killing my rabbits?'' Sure the next day when the kids from that family were coming up here to play my Mam got a text saying ''Rodger followed the lads up to yer house, keep an eye out for him''. Why should we have to keep an eye out for their dog?

Oh, and I forgot this comment, it was about a year ago, more even, but one day the same Dog was up chasing our chickens and I said it to my friend and what she said back was ''Well he has been here longer then your family'', in other words, we moved in 5 years ago, but the Dog was there 6 years so he should be allowed go onto our property. How does that make sense?

I just hope he doesn't go on anyone elses land, or it will be the end of him for sure.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 2, 2010)

*Sabine wrote: *


> I think Savlon is only antiseptic but not antibiotic


Do you know what triple antibiotic ointment is called in the UK?


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Sabine wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think Savlon is only antiseptic but not antibiotic
> ...


I have never come across anything like it as an over the counter ointment but did some googling and it appears Neosporin is used as a product name in the UK as well. It seems to be not as widely available although the makers, Pfizer (Johnson&Johnson), have production plants in Ireland.


----------



## Luluznewz (Apr 2, 2010)

I didnt read this entire thread (just saying that to be honest) because it seemed to go on a bit of a tangent. I'm sure a lot of people have said this, but I would consider putting chicken wire on the inside of the run. It would be really cheap and the dog couldnt get his noes through. That might be a really easy solution to the problem.

Unfortunately dogs will hunt and owners will be irresponsible and do nothing to stop them. Sometimes its best just to take the fall yourself and be extra careful.


----------



## bengal77 (Apr 2, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Guys, don't worry I won't get a gun and shoot him lol! Yup my Dad has hit him before, but it was while the dog was running around my garden killing our ducks. He was chasing him and hitting him in the butt with a brush, but even that wouldn't stop him. When he gets into a frenzy he can't stop. Eventually my Dad got rid of him, so it was either a few belts of a brush in the bum, or all our ducks being given a terrifying and painful death.
> 
> The owners need to keep him under control, because there are baby lambs in the fields now. The farmers around here will have no problem feeding him some poisoned meat, the guy who owns the fields around us has a gun and has no problem using it. (He warned us that if our dogs went into his field, he will have no problem shooting them, even if our dogs aren't going anywhere near his animals). The dog is lucky we aren't killing him lol!
> 
> ...


Earlier, you stated that your father beat the dog, not that he was trying to chase it off. To me, saying that someone beat an animal implies that the animal can't escape the abuse. And it IS abuse to hold down and animal and harm it. Chasing it of with a broom handle? Not so much. Context is everything.

I really don't think this is a dog issue as much as it is a crappy neighbor issue. Does it suck that you have to spend money to make your animals secure? Yep, it does. But you are the one who refuses to go about this is in the proper legal channels by reporting the neighbors and having the dog picked up. Even just the threat of calling animal control (or whatever they are called in Ireland) might be enough to convince them to find a better way to contain their dog.

IMO this girl isn't much of a friend if she's letting her family dog kill your ducks and chickens and attack your rabbit. But if you won't do anything to help solve the problem then it's not just her family's fault. At some point you also become accountable.

I just wanted to say that I am very sorry that your rabbit was injured and scared. I sincerely hope that she wasn't seriously harmed and that you can do everything possible to keep her safe in future. She deserves to exercise in her rabbit run without fear of animals trying to hurt or kill her.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

I was also thinking that you could maybe chain up the dog yourself once he enters your land and then ring the neighbours and inform them that the dog is there to be collected. Maybe the "inconvenience" might spur them into action. Also presenting them with a bill for the damage they've done as they are legally responsible for the dog.
We recently put a dog that wouldn't leave our garden in a crate by the gate (with a bowl of water and a cuddly blanket) The young fellow who owned him tried to give us cheek but David threatened to bring him to the pound the next time he shows up and we haven't seen him since. I usually go through great length to find the owner of the dog and it so annoys me when that's not appreciated as I simply could have called the dog warden:X


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

bengal, I can see where you are coming from but I can totally understand Grace's fear of the wrath of the whole community if she called the police. Even if she was totally right to do so. Her family's life would probably be made hell. Maybe calmly presenting the bills for the damage may make them think.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Sabine wrote:


> bengal, I can see where you are coming from but I can totally understand Grace's fear of the wrath of the whole community if she called the police. Even if she was totally right to do so. Her family's life would probably be made hell. Maybe calmly presenting the bills for the damage may make them think.



Yup, we live in a small community, so we would have to move out. Especially since they are pretty well respected in the community.

ETA: I'm hoping the dog won't show again, he shows up every few months. Since it doesn't occur very often it is hard to get them to do anything about it.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

By the way the run she was attacked in was that the square one from zooplus? There may be a cheaper way of securing it (something I have yet to do) They sell small meshed wire sheets for about 7 euro in B&Q. You can cut them into smaller strips and fasten them around the run. 3-4 mesh sheets should really do. It also stops the rabbit from squeezing the head through the bars.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 2, 2010)

My neighbors dog used to get out of the yard all the time. I found him in my driveway one morning and decided to walk him back home (I was afraid he would get hit by a car) When I returned him to my neighbor I simply told her that the next time I found her dog in my yard I would be keeping him! She gave me a funny look and I'm not sure what she was thinking but I never saw her dog running the street again after that 

I would neverhurt or killan animal on purpose even if it was a danger to one of my pets. The pet owner needs to take what ever precautions they need to be sure their pet is safe. That may mean moving cages indoors, building fences, etc. It really stinks that you have to worry about your pets safety on your own property :grumpy:


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Yup that is the one!
I found some scrap chicken wire I'm going to put on it.

Oh and forgot to mention, my Mam was down there at the house a few hours ago talking to the owner and her husband went down to the garage to get coal for the fire and started roaring that she had 24 hours to get rid of that rabbit because it stinks, or else he was giving it to Rodger (dog that attacked Princess). She was begging my Mam to take it....Netherland dwarf buck.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 2, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Oh and forgot to mention, my Mam was down there at the house a few hours ago talking to the owner and her husband went down to the garage to get coal for the fire and started roaring that she had 24 hours to get rid of that rabbit because it stinks, or else he was giving it to Rodger (dog that attacked Princess). She was begging my Mam to take it....Netherland dwarf buck.



Aww, That poor bunny....Are you guys able to take him in?

Okay, I hate to be negative here but some people just shouldn't have pets. Your neighbor sounds like a real winner :X


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm going to try, but I can't keep him. My Mam said I can but Dad says no. We have a ton of cages and he comes with two cages, she was that desperate for him to go


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

And ya they are farm people so they only have value in things that ''pay for their keep'' Grrrr....


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

You can always take him and then put him up for rehoming. Loads of people are looking for Netherland Dwarfs. Anything is better than living with that family. Consider him a foster.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya that is what I was going to do, we'll have to see what my Dad says, I'll pester him


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

I am sure he'll have a heart


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

My Mam said yes and that I should just sneak him in, he is the kind of guy who will grumble for a few minutes and then sit there snuggling the bunny.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

Does he have a name yet?


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Ya....Fatso!!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

It shall be changed, technically it will be my Mam taking this guy on if we do, since it was her that was asked and wants to take him, I know I'll end up looking after him though lol!


----------



## Sabine (Apr 2, 2010)

You'll better take some pictures then and introduce him properly tomorrow


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 2, 2010)

Definitely, if we get him that is!


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 3, 2010)

Im glad that you are taking the rabbit in (well, might be).
I really hope you can.. even for a few days or something. Im sure somebody in the area or nearby would take him/her.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey all,
Sadly I didn't get to take him in. When I went to the house at 12pm, they had already brought him to a pet shop so he is gone. They don't have any rabbits any more (thank God) and gave me all their rabbit stuff (cages, food, hay).


----------



## Sabine (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a shame. A bit odd they took him to a pet shop though rather than giving him to you


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 3, 2010)

Sabine wrote:


> That's a shame. A bit odd they took him to a pet shop though rather than giving him to you



Ya but we never told them we would take him, it was late last night so I didn't text or ring and thought I got there relatively early today so he would still be there, didn't even think about the pet shop to be honest


----------



## Sabine (Apr 3, 2010)

It appears the dad was serious about having the rabbit out within 24hrs then


----------



## Sabine (Apr 3, 2010)

It seems a bit twisted though the guy being annoyed about you complaining about his dog harming your rabbit. And what does he do: leaves out his anger on a little bunny:X


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 3, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, I hope he didn't meet a different fate


----------



## dainerra (Apr 4, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> If the dog is genuinely dangerous, which it sounds like due to its past attacks on chickens, etc, it would be silly for the people in the town to shun you. I don't know how people there act, but a dog that tears apart chickens in instants may also attack children, and you think they might be worried about that.



there is nothing in common to think that a dog that attacks prey will attack people. Just wanted to say that. That's what starts all the pitbull scares. Dog/small animal aggression has nothing to do with people aggression.

Most dogs get in the killing frenzy because it's FUN! chickens/ducks scream and fly all over the place. If the neighbor's dog runs loose, he's probably eaten a ton of wild rabbits, so just doesn't know that her poor caged bun is any different than those.

For me, I'd just shoot the dog. But that's just me. Here, and in most rural areas, it's legal to shoot any animal "harassing" livestock on sight. If the people are so uncaring about their dog, be sure to file a report with the police first. and do it IMMEDIATELY so that they can document (plus you already have pictures) Be sure to tell them that the dog has been there many times before.

Sure the neighbors will be ticked off. I know that she is your friend, but what will your friendship be like if your bunny ends up dead or seriously injured next time?

I'd take her to the vet and give them the bill. After all, it was their dog and the bill is their responsibility. Might give them a wakeup call that they need to keep him contained. I'm sure the rest of the community would be understanding that a dog that attacks and kills livestock CAN NOT be allowed to roam free. After all, I'm sure a few of them own cats and a dog that prey-driven will definitely kill cats!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 4, 2010)

Least I kind of got payed back, even though they STILL aren't going to keep them contained. I got two cages that they had their male and female rabbits in (although one looks like a hamster cage). A bag of hay, and a big bag of food (even though I don't use that feed, so no good to me). Also some water bottles and food bowls


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2010)

That's awful that they can't keep their dog chained up, or within their yard. Do they have a fence? 

I'm so sorry that Princess got attacked - that is really awful. Glad she escaped with what she did, but still, it's not fair for her to be outside enjoying her play time and have the neighbors dog run up and attack her. They really should keep an eye on their dog - who cares if he's been there longer, that doesn't mean he should be allowed on your property. Your parents own it, not the neighbors. Sometimes neighbors are just so ridiculous. 
I find it sad that if you called the police, you would have to move. That is just completely wrong. 

I'm not exactly sure what the laws here in Washington are, but I'm pretty sure that if a dog is loose and chasing livestock, you are also allowed to shoot them. 

And really? It's not animal abuse if the dog is chasing and harming your animals. Especially if you have the right to kill the dog because it's chasing/harming them.  I mean, being beaten is a heck of a lot better than dying. And I'll probably get flamed for this, but it's my opinion. I've experienced first hand a dog chasing my rabbit, and I'll just say that the dog is dang lucky I got my rabbit first. If I'd gotten the dog first, the owner who was standing my yard laughing at his stupid dog, would have regretted me ever laying hands on his pup. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Emily,
No nobody has fences around their houses here. We live in the countryside and all houses are well spread out from each other, so nobody bothers with them. I know, the whole situation just sucks. Thankfully, he hasn't come around again. He'll be back eventually though, he usually pops up every now and then.
I am going to put chicken wire around the run, which sucks too cause the run is right in the garden where people can see it, having chicken wire around it is going to make it pretty ugly. Has to be done though to keep her safe.
Princess is my heart bunny, I'd keel over if anything happened to her. 
I feel the same as you, I wouldn't grab him, hold him and beat him, but I have no problem hitting him, kicking him, or whatever it takes if he was ripping any of my animals apart.To be honest that is pretty natural behaviour anyway. If an animal is getting attacked, they fight back. I'd just be fighting for them lol! I have never seen anything like him before, seriously, the dog is crazy! 
He also doesn't like to be pet or anything :S Like he is just a ball of energy, when your petting him or talking to him he looks right past you, mad to just run off and chase something.

Don't get me wrong, I love dogs, but he has a ton of behavioural problems that need to be addressed. Doesn't help that his owners refuse to get him neuteured, which makes him wonder away from the house and onto peoples land even more.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 4, 2010)

It's a terrible thing to say but maybe a farmer with lambs in the field may do you a favour and shoot the dog if he starts chasing his livestock. The owners obviously don't care all that much about him anyhow. I really love dogs too but I feel my responsibiity is to keep my animals safe. Having said that when a dog came around our place chasing the rabbits I couldn't even bring myself to throw stones at him directly or do more than threaten with a stick (which had absolutely no effect)


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 4, 2010)

Ya the farmer across from us would have no problem, he said he would shoot ours if he caught them in his field, doesn't matter if they are doing nothing. I'd hate to see that happen though  Lovely dog if his owners would keep him under control, and get him neuteured! To be honest, all the dog owners around here are awful.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 4, 2010)

It is surprising that not more dogs have come to harm


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm shocked at the number of people who admit that they would shoot a dog that has wandered onto their property :shock:

Is there any type of animal control that you can call? The owners of the dog should not be letting him wander as it's just as dangerous for the dog to be loose as any others animals he may harm while loose. And seriously, who doesn't spay and neuter their dogs these days? IMO only those who don't truely care about their pets


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 4, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I'm shocked at the number of people who admit that they would shoot a dog that has wandered onto their property :shock:




They have to do what they have to do in order to protect their livestock.  

My perspectiveused to be different though.There's a book called "The Summer of Riley" which is about a dog that chases a horse and faces being put to sleep. When I read that book I was on the dog's side, and I read the book several years ago, back when I was in middle school, but now, my perspective on this whole situation is different, and I wouldn't be on the dogs side. 

But anyway, back on topic. That's good your putting chicken wire around the run to protect her when she's out exercising. 
Is there any way you could catch the dog the next time it comes onto your property and maybe take it to the pound or something? It might be difficult, if you say the dog only comes around every couple months, but since he's already attacked Princess once, he knows where to go again, so he might show up sooner than later. I would just keep my eyes out for him and if you even see him on the road, at least call your neighbors and tell them there dog is near your property, and if he comes onto it you will take him to the pound. That might scare them into keeping him on their property.  

Emily


----------



## dainerra (Apr 4, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> I'm shocked at the number of people who admit that they would shoot a dog that has wandered onto their property :shock:



Here is why I am on the "shoot them" side of the fence. When we lived in WV, we had a pet goat. The kids (age 9 and 4 at the time) named him Bubbles. We went to the fair and came home that afternoon. My oldest went to fill Bubbles water bowl and she just started screaming. The neighbor's dogs had disemboweled him and tore off his head. There was blood and chucks of meat/fur every where. She had nightmares for weeks after that.

We had warned him before about the dogs because they were bothering the chickens. We called the cops and were told, because there isn't a leash law, to just shoot the dogs. The cop who filed the report went to give him an official warning. We didn't shoot them, but someone else probably did. In WV, stray dogs usually don't last long. At least not in rural areas. Any dog seen running deer will ALWAYS be shot on sight. Cops and/or Game Wardens will come out to take care of a dog that is after deer. Usually isn't necessary, though, as the hunters usually get the dogs first.

It's just a fact of life - if your dog is left to roam, he will probably be shot.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*bengal77 wrote: *


> *Yield wrote: *
> 
> 
> > this is why i hatteee dogs. :I i mean i like them, but they're such dumb animals, always on a killing spree. my dog got in my room and went after solara but i grabbed him by the harness and threw him (instant motherly reaction, i have to protect my baby!) and he's 53 lbs.. i had a crazy burst of strength to do that! i'm glad princess is okay
> ...



I can understand what you are saying, but unless you've ever been attacked by a dog, I am not sure you could understand that there are not 'humane' ways to scare off a dog that has 'turned'. A dog starts chases you (and I'm not talking about a chiuaua), and you will be utterly lucky to be alive half an hour later. I don't think you'd have time to call the animal enforcement.............

Yes, a lot of dogs can be trained very well, etc. but many breeds eg. Pitbulls, just retain that little part of their brain that is totally wild. It is most probably dormant, but sometimes it can just flair up for no reason! And they can go utterly feral for a while. Even a loving family dog.

Do you not read the stories about the little girls etc. that have a lovely family dog that has never hurt a fly, and suddenly, for absolutely no reason (seemingly), the dog rips their face apart? Of course the parents are going to do anything (including hurting the dog) ANYTHING to save their baby. 

I am an extreme animal lover. I wouldn't hurt an ant. Every bug that I find, is safely transported to a safe place. I use human mouse traps etc. etc. I would never EVER want to hurt any animal, and it makes me cry my eyes out when I see animals being hurt etc.. I believe there should be mutual respect for every single animal, small or big, dangerous or safe, and noone has the right to hurt them.

However- if an animal was attacking any of my family, or any of my pets, I would do anything in my power to protect them. If (heaven forbid), a pittbull was trying to attack my rabbits/dogs/cats, I WOULD stop it, by any means necessary. Same for a human. Any being that tries to hurt my loved ones, let's just say the next time they think of hurting someone/something else again (if they can) they will think twice about it.

HOWEVER- in saying that, here in England dogs don't roam wild etc. It's very uncommon for a dog to just be wandering. The only animals I have to worry about are foxes really, and I've only ever seen one in our garden, nose to nose with Benji (through bars obviously). So my Dad smashed on the window and bellowed, giving it a chance to run before he went outside, and it did run. Since then, he has 'bunny-proofed' the garden, so I don't think any more foxes could get in.

Jen 

ETS- I know I have used the example of Pittbull twice now, but I am obviously not against the breed. It just happens to be one of the breeds that seems to more easily revert back to its wild instincts of 'KILL KILL' than other breeds. However, I would have absolutely no opposition to getting a Pittbull of my own if I wanted to, becuase any animal can 'turn'. They are all from wild ancestory, so u can't be absolutely positive 100% that any animal is completely safe (but most probably are). Just wanted to clarify before someone said 'why do pittbulls get such bad comments etc.- animals are individuals etc', lol, because I am not saying that.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 5, 2010)

I feel like the opinions of "pit bulls are way more likely to attack" or that they have an extra dose of "wild animal" in them hasa lotto do with reading too many news stories and not enough to do with reading actual statistics on dog bites and studies on breed aggression... that's all I'll say because I don't want to de-rail the topic or break forum rules with an argument. But if you want to know more about media reporting vs. actual breed culpability in dog attacks, PM me. Really bothers me to see comments like that, even if not ill-intended, because it is truly just false.

If the dog comes by again, and if the dog is at all friendly with you, I'd seriously consider snapping a leash on it and dumping it off at the pound, then calling the owners and letting them no where they can pick their dog up. If your community holds dogs in so low regard that they are free-roaming, un-neutered, and shot on sight when trespassing, I have a feeling that whatever stink is created by reporting them or their dog would blow over quickly and you wouldn't suffer the major social reprocussions you're expecting. If anyone gives you lip, say the dog was attacking livestock; sounds like they'd be sympathetic.

At any rate, I'm glad the bun is OK and the fencing is more secure. Hopefully the dog will stay well away and you won't have further incident.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*RandomWiktor wrote: *


> I feel like the opinions of "pit bulls are way more likely to attack" or that they have an extra dose of "wild animal" in them hasa lotto do with reading too many news stories and not enough to do with reading actual statistics on dog bites and studies on breed aggression... that's all I'll say because I don't want to de-rail the topic or break forum rules with an argument. But if you want to know more about media reporting vs. actual breed culpability in dog attacks, PM me. Really bothers me to see comments like that, even if not ill-intended, because it is truly just false.
> 
> If the dog comes by again, and if the dog is at all friendly with you, I'd seriously consider snapping a leash on it and dumping it off at the pound, then calling the owners and letting them no where they can pick their dog up. If your community holds dogs in so low regard that they are free-roaming, un-neutered, and shot on sight when trespassing, I have a feeling that whatever stink is created by reporting them or their dog would blow over quickly and you wouldn't suffer the major social reprocussions you're expecting. If anyone gives you lip, say the dog was attacking livestock; sounds like they'd be sympathetic.
> 
> At any rate, I'm glad the bun is OK and the fencing is more secure. Hopefully the dog will stay well away and you won't have further incident.



Oh dear- it did clearly say that I didn't have anything against Pitbulls, to avoid offending anyone who took my post in the wrong way and got themselves all het up about it. I was using the Pitbull as an example.

It is a fact that some breeds kill more people/animals than others. Why? Natural ferociousness that hasn't been 'bred out' yet could be one. A very IMPORTANT reason why Pitbulls and other breeds like it are so mentioned in the press for being "dangerous" dogs are not the number of ATTACKS but the number of KILLS! If a yorkie tried to kill me, I think I can safely say I would win (doesn't mean I wouldn't get hurt though!!!), but if a Pittbull, a Mastiff, or another large, very strong and muscley breed tried to kill me, er.....I think they would perhaps win....hands down.

Also, Pittbulls and other animals of that similar breed are often used for dog fighting. So obviously some weird and strange people train these dogs to be aggressive. If these dogs escaped......people would be in danger.
Noone really trains a daschund to be in a dog fight....so if a daschund ran off and found a baby....I'm not sure anything would happen, therefore no news.

If I am correct...the American Pittbull is actually illegal to own in this country. 

Many many fatal dog attacks on humans can be traced back to either the dog or the owner being involved in illegal dog fighting- and which breeds of dog do they use for dog fighting? Large, extremely strong dogs for a "good" fight. The Pitbull is ideal for this kind of disgusting hobby, as it's jaw muscles are incredibly strong, and it's all-round a very strong and heavily built dog. 
Temperments- these are obviously generalised for the breeds, but they do exist. Hence, different breeds have different general temperments. It just so happens that more Pitbulls (and Chowchows!!!!!, just so I don't get attacked by pittbul lover lol) hurt people than some other breeds, like daschunds.


As I clearly said before, I would have no problems with owning a Pitbull. I love the breed, and know people with these dogs who have the absolute kindest, softest temperments. My ex boyfriend's best friend had a female Pitbull, and I think i can safely say she was the soppiest, dopiest, kindest little thing that just wanted love.

However, I read in the paper yesterday of a little girl who needed over 30 stitches in her face because the family Pitbull attacked her for no reason. She can't look in the mirror, and it mentally scarred for life, as well as physically.
So it leads you to wonder that perhaps certain breeds are more closely in line with the wild breeds- they haven't been bred far out of the 'line' yet, so are more likely to retain some of those wild instincts needed for a predator to survive in the wild.

My two cents, and my general wonderings and opinions.

Jen


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 5, 2010)

Again, I don't want to de-rail this person's topic with a debate. But it is simply a factual falsehood to suggest that pitbulls are less domesticated/more related to wild animals than other dog breeds. Even the comment about pit bulls having "incredibly strong" jaw strength is a falsehood; it's been tested and is no more significant than that of comparable sized breeds. And again, media reports of pit bull attacks (including fatalities) routinely do not accurately reflect dog bite statistics. That is all I was saying; you seem to be good intentioned but I see some misinformation in your posts, and that waswhat bugged me.

Like I said, we can definitely discuss this in PM if you'd like to debate it so as not to muck up the thread.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys, 
The whole pit bull thing has come up before. Thanks for the comments on Princess, but if you start going off topic and discussing pit bulls back and forth like that. A mod will lock the thread, please agree to disagree or take it to PM 
Don't mean to be rude but I don't want it to turn into pages of an off topic discussion and be locked


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, irishbunny


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think communication is happening very well here at all lol. I've said my two cents and I totally agree it is best left.

How is princess doing now anyway?


----------



## dainerra (Apr 5, 2010)

There is no such breed as "pitbull" other than the American Pitbull Terrier. It's a collective media term that covers many different breeds and mainly means "any dog that bites someone"
http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html

The reason, though, that they are in the news so much is that they are the dog of choice for idiots. A few years ago, it was GSDs. Before that Rotties. At one point dobermans. That means tons of idiots start breeding whatever dog they can find and selling the pups to other idiots. No one actually cares about the dog, only the image.

When "pits" were used in dog fighting, the #1 priority was NO HUMAN AGGRESSION. Pits are often called the Nanny Dog because they are so good with children. Petey, the dog on Little Rascals, is a pitbull. Now, though, you have idiots who are taking nervous unstable dogs and breeding them to make even MORE crazy dogs.

My neighbor's bully pup was here a couple weeks ago, loving on the kids and playing. Then he decided to chase the chickens. I now have a very irate and limping rooster and the neighbor has a scarred up pup who is TERRIFIED of chickens. The pit-mix we owned was terrified of cats - would hide if he saw one coming. 

I hate reading stories about how someone's dog "suddenly" attacked. That actually happening is extremely rare, though there are mental and physical problems that can cause it (brain tumors and thyroid issues for 2) Usually, there are a LOT of signs that the people just did not recognize. Add in that tons of people mistakenly correct/punish a dog for growling, with the result that the dog will no longer GIVE a warning before it defends itself.

To put this on topic, the dogs that would be the biggest danger to your outdoor rabbits ARE the yorkies. The min pins. The small terriers. The breeds entire creation was designed to make a dog small enough to fit in underground burrows to kill small rodents, badgers, other animals and to never give up.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*dainerra wrote: *


> There is no such breed as "pitbull" other than the American Pitbull Terrier. It's a collective media term that covers many different breeds and mainly means "any dog that bites someone"
> http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html
> 
> The reason, though, that they are in the news so much is that they are the dog of choice for idiots. A few years ago, it was GSDs. Before that Rotties. At one point dobermans. That means tons of idiots start breeding whatever dog they can find and selling the pups to other idiots. No one actually cares about the dog, only the image.
> ...



I have 6 Yorkshire terriers. They are of no danger whatsoever to my rabbits, however I can agree with you that terriers are used to kill small animals in the wild.

You don't want to generalise Pitbulls, because you say its down to the training, however you are generalising Terriers, when surely its down to their training too.


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> I don't think communication is happening very well here at all lol. I've said my two cents and I totally agree it is best left.
> 
> How is princess doing now anyway?



Thanks, she is doing great, not a bother on her 
She had forgotten about it minutes after it happened lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

Might as well leave the breed talk guys  People very rarely agree to disagree on stuff like that. I'm on a dog forum, and topics like that can go on for pages upon pages lol!


----------



## dainerra (Apr 5, 2010)

I think rabbits are much stronger than we give them credit for. My vet said if they make it past the initial shock/trauma, they are most likely going to make a full recovery.

I'm glad your dad was outside!


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> jcottonl02 wrote:
> 
> 
> > I don't think communication is happening very well here at all lol. I've said my two cents and I totally agree it is best left.
> ...



That is so brilliant. Some rabbits could be so traumatised from such a situation, but I am very glad she has moved past it- working with a traumatised and scared animal is just so heartbreaking.

How is the "safety" wire coming along?


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> Might as well leave the breed talk guys  People very rarely agree to disagree on stuff like that. I'm on a dog forum, and topics like that can go on for pages upon pages lol!



Lol noone will ever agree, because there is no definitive answer. Dogs are individuals, just like all other animals on earth


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

I brought her in cuddled her after it happened, and when I put her down she was licking me and begging for treats so I it seems she wasn't too fazed 

I haven't put it down yet because the weather has been so bad, very stormy so the bunnies can't even go out in it anyway, once the weather clears up I'll put it up. Otherwise I'll be blown away lol!


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

If I catch him up here again, I'm just going to say could they please keep him under control because I'm worried that he will go onto the farmers land around me and terrorize their animals, and I don't want him to end up dead. See how that goes, and if he comes back again. Tell them we will have to call out the dog warden because we can't have peace with our animals.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol!!!! Reminds me of the time our tent blew away when we were camping...... :/. It was like a cartoon. We had to buy a new one. HAHAHAHA oh god.

Maybe she didn't realise what was going on? That would be the best thing for this situation I reckon, because then if she ever sees another dog (maybe if you get a pup or something) she'll have no bad memories etc of them. Because dogs can be absolutely fantastic companions for rabbits. My dogs and buns are wonderful friends, and I often find them snuggled together etc. (I have plenty of piccies on my blog  )


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> If I catch him up here again, I'm just going to say could they please keep him under control because I'm worried that he will go onto the farmers land around me and terrorize their animals, and I don't want him to end up dead. See how that goes, and if he comes back again. Tell them we will have to call out the dog warden because we can't have peace with our animals.



I agree with you. It is not the dog's fault- it is so so often the owner (my opinion ), and a dog shouldn't suffer because the owner won't control it. If you don't control a child/give it boundaries, socialise it etc. they can easily go off the rails too.
Perhaps give someone a ring? They might be able to take the dog off this person, and rehabilitate it and it can go to a loving home, where all animals should be?

Jen


----------



## irishbunny (Apr 5, 2010)

jcottonl02 wrote:


> Lol!!!! Reminds me of the time our tent blew away when we were camping...... :/. It was like a cartoon. We had to buy a new one. HAHAHAHA oh god.
> 
> Maybe she didn't realise what was going on? That would be the best thing for this situation I reckon, because then if she ever sees another dog (maybe if you get a pup or something) she'll have no bad memories etc of them. Because dogs can be absolutely fantastic companions for rabbits. My dogs and buns are wonderful friends, and I often find them snuggled together etc. (I have plenty of piccies on my blog  )



I have two jack russel terriers 
My oldest one thinks they are puppies, my youngest one, still a puppy (7 months) likes to play a little rough with them though so she has to be supervised, but never attacks them


----------



## dainerra (Apr 5, 2010)

Rayden, my oldest GSD, is fine with the bunnies. Will let them hop and crawl all over him and will help me herd them back to the hutch when their yard time is over. He will even protect the hutch if he thinks Freya is getting to close to them. Wild bunnies, though, are never safe if they wander into the yard.

Freya, on the other hand, thinks that all bunnies are giant squeaky toys and taste very yummy. She just can not make the distinction that Rayden does.


----------



## dainerra (Apr 5, 2010)

I do feel sorry for your neighbor's dog. None of this is his fault, it's entirely his owners. If they were responsible, then none of this would be happening. Of course, they would probably be quick to blame the driver if he was hit by a car. Or the farmer who shot him. 

I'd take whatever measures were necessary to reinforce the bunny's yard. Maybe even not let them out alone if you can't watch them? But, even if I thought the neighbor's would be mad, I'd make a report about the dog harassing livestock. Otherwise, it will just keep happening until someone DOES kill him. Don't look at it as getting the neighbor's upset or in trouble. Look at it as a chance to wake them up and save this pup's life


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

What dainerra said is totally true. Those little terriers with the 'head shake' when they play with their toys is enough to see what they can do in the wild!!!:shock:

And they are bred tiddlers so they can shoot down the rabbit hole etc.

But like dainerra said to me, they are trained to do this, so family dogs obv. aren't trained for this, and can be loving companions.

But oh dear me- I have to be quite careful at the park. Our yorkies can look so rat-like, that I worry about letting them off the leads because of some of the larger dogs.
One time, Pippa (the teeniest, scrappiest looking one) *EXCUSE FOR A PICCIE!!!* 








I had her off the lead in the park. And suddenly this huge dogs comes running over.

Now...I don't know exactly what it intended- it probs just wanted to play but you can never be too sure!!! If Pippy looks like a rat, and then runs, it might trigger the dog to chase her (as dogs chasing instinct is often triggered by an animal running (including myself  with my pups)).

She did run

The dog chased.

And there's me screaming like an idiot telling them if they couldn't control their dog then keep it on the **** lead, and trying to simulatneously run like the wind. Eventually their dog gave up but Pippy kept running. 
I was terrified and obv cant run as fast as a dog, and she was heading to the road. I was screaming after her but she was so terrified. She bolted into the bushes and when I got there I was calling her frantically, and then she must have heard me properly, realised it was me, because suddenly she leapt into my arm licking me all over, and wouldn't let me put her down.

I've always kept her on the lead now when other dogs are around.

:grumpy:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

*dainerra wrote: *


> I do feel sorry for your neighbor's dog. None of this is his fault, it's entirely his owners. If they were responsible, then none of this would be happening. Of course, they would probably be quick to blame the driver if he was hit by a car. Or the farmer who shot him.
> 
> I'd take whatever measures were necessary to reinforce the bunny's yard. Maybe even not let them out alone if you can't watch them? But, even if I thought the neighbor's would be mad, I'd make a report about the dog harassing livestock. Otherwise, it will just keep happening until someone DOES kill him. Don't look at it as getting the neighbor's upset or in trouble. Look at it as a chance to wake them up and save this pup's life


:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Apr 5, 2010)

Now I am wondering if buying a dog was the right choice.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 5, 2010)

SmokeysMomMom wrote:


> Now I am wondering if buying a dog was the right choice.



I wouldn't worry to much will post later.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just replied to your thread. 

It is NOT a bad choice . There are plenty of people here with dogs and rabbits that get on wonderfully. Hopefully you'll get lots of posts, pics and tips from those people with dogs and buns.

This is an awful thread to read when wondering if a dog and a rabbit can get along, so forget all you've read here. This is not a loved, family dog we are talking about- it's allowed to roam etc. and clearly is used to attacking non-running prey etc.

Jen


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Apr 5, 2010)

Aw, thank God she was ok anyway. I hate people who aren't reponsible for their pets.


----------



## RandomWiktor (Apr 5, 2010)

> If I catch him up here again, I'm just going to say could they please keep him under control because I'm worried that he will go onto the farmers land around me and terrorize their animals, and I don't want him to end up dead. See how that goes, and if he comes back again. Tell them we will have to call out the dog warden because we can't have peace with our animals.


This sounds reasonable. In fact, I'd even consider expressing your concern before the dog shows up again. Maybe casually tell them that you reinforced your rabbit pen after what happened, but know that had anyone else encountered the situation - including the farmers around you property - this could have ended VERY badly for the dog. Maybe if you come across more concerned like you're suggesting you'll get a more positive response.


----------

